# Guinea pigs in an apartment?



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm getting an apartment next semester with my boyfriend (hey, I'm an irresponsible lovebird) because it's actually 1/4 the price of living in the dorms ($6000-8000 per semester), not including the mandatory dorm meal plan which is $2000-$3000 for 3 each 3 month semester. 

Anyways the place allows fish, hamsters, and guineapigs. Andrew wanted a hamster, I don't want a hamster to escape plus I had an evil one as a child, so I agreed to a soft-haired guinea pig. He wants to train it like a dog, I just don't want a repeat of panda biting me and running down the basement. 

I guess the plan for this critter is to build a pen (I've built chicken coops before) probably a 2'x3'x3' pen with a hiding place, surrounded by a 6'x6' pen for when andrew wants to play with it (all on some kind of plastic sheet with paper and straw bedding) and a guinea pig ball and food and water dishes and this is where I don't know what to do anymore.

Are guinea pigs easy to train?
Can they be put on a leash? 
Can they jump or climb fences?
What do they like to eat other than guinea pig marketed pellets? 
Are those guinea pig balls torturous?
Do guinea pigs need a bath and if so how often?
I'm assuming just change all the food and water daily and he bedding 1/2 times a week?
Are they terriotorial? 
Should we get a girl or a boy? 
Do they shed? 
I've encountered sheltie guineas and American short hair guineas and do not find them "soft haired", are Himalayan piggies soft haired and easy to train and nonagressive?
What about texels?
Teddys?
Peruvians? 
Coronet?
Any other type?
Are there guinea pig breeders? 
How small of a hole can they squeeze through? 
What temperatures do they like?
Do they really eat grass and straw, or are they like chickens where they rip it out of the ground, chew it up, and spit it out.
How young can I buy them? (Or how young should I buy one)
Obviously I'll do my own research but I like hearing from people here, plus you never know one of you might be a nearby guinea pig breeder.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok.. Either I was wrong I. Thinking many people on here have piggies or I had too many questions. How about you just correct what I got wrong?
My plan now is to get 2 sows, one satin silkie one satin Abyssinian, preferrably 4-8 weeks old, and keep them in a home made 2' by 10' cage with Timothy hay, water, pellets, and hiding places and toys. The cage will be inside a 10'x6' gated area of our 2nd bedroom, tarp underneath the Timothy hay. Vitamin c supplements, veggies including romaine lettice, pepper, celery, Apple, carrot, and spinach pieces. Shampoo and nail clippers and a brush. 2 14" guinea balls so they can run around the whole apartment instead of just their little fenced area. Eventually if they're good in the balls and wig handling I might let them roam. No leash if they have sensitive spines. Some shedding, so bath every 2 weeks, cage cleaning every week, food replacing every day.

I was not able to find out if they can climb, nor was I able to find any silky hair guinea breeders in Pennsylvania  any help?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Although I have never owned a piggy, but from my experience of being around a few in my life, I haven't seen them be able to climb other than just a tiny bit like lift themselves up with the bars but never fully climb out of anything. And I had a ball for my hamster though she never used it. When I would put her in it she would just freeze. But my gerbil absolutely loved it. And I might be incorrect, but I believe that they need different types of hay to munch on. Also, I can say that with most rodents, they need lots of stuff to chew on like wood blocks. I gave my hamster and gerbils all of the paper towel and torlet paper rolls. Like I said though, I have never owned a piggy, but I don't know if there is a lot of difference between them and other rodents. I wish someone who has actually kept them would answer with more information that's specifically for them.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I will answer these to the best of my ability/ the ones I know  



Are guinea pigs easy to train? In my experience, no.
Can they be put on a leash? they *can* but I don't recommend it, they don't walk like a dog and just look confused.
Can they jump or climb fences? nope, they don't jump very high other than little hops
What do they like to eat other than guinea pig marketed pellets? SO MANY fruits and veggies. 
Are those guinea pig balls torturous? yes 
Do guinea pigs need a bath and if so how often? I've never given mine baths but they do need nail trims
I'm assuming just change all the food and water daily and he bedding 1/2 times a week? yep! you can litter box train them, but i've never had luck with it. I will spot clean every few days, too. 
Are they terriotorial? in my experience, no. Males may be more so, though. 
Should we get a girl or a boy? I've only ever had females
Do they shed? some of the longer haired ones will, but not crazy like a golden retriever or anything. 
I've encountered sheltie guineas and American short hair guineas and do not find them "soft haired", are Himalayan piggies soft haired and easy to train and nonagressive? from what I understand it's just a difference in hair, and has nothing to do with temperament. They've always felt a bit coarse to me no matter the type. It's really just what you like the look of. Be aware though that some of the ones like Peruvians require their hair brushed, so keep that in mine (they may also require baths but i'm not sure on that one)
What about texels?
Teddys?
Peruvians? 
Coronet?
Any other type?
Are there guinea pig breeders? oh sure, same as anything. I've always gotten rescues. 
How small of a hole can they squeeze through? They're not like hamsters that can mush themselves up, so as long as their head can't get through it it's pretty secure. 
What temperatures do they like? generally comfortable room temperature, 65-75
Do they really eat grass and straw, or are they like chickens where they rip it out of the ground, chew it up, and spit it out. oh yes, mine goes through about 40 oz of Timothy hay ever 2-3 weeks.
How young can I buy them? (Or how young should I buy one)
Obviously I'll do my own research but I like hearing from people here, plus you never know one of you might be a nearby guinea pig breeder.



Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you. I was really worried about how to get them time out of a cage before I had them comfy being handled. I think I will still try to get a ball, a 14 inch one, and leave it in the pen area so they get comfy with it, I just don't wanna let them loose in the apartment and have them find a small space I cant get into? I had hamsters as a kid but a hamster does not a piggies make. 

@rubbie I have wood blocks and willow balls on my wish list for them to chew on, thank you so much for your reply. Andrew is determined to get them and train them like dogs, so I need as much info as possible.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

mine have always seemed to prefer the apple sticks to the nameless wood blocks  Still not huge chewers like hamsters though, just the occasional nibble here and there.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I know it'll be 3 months till we get the piggies but I just wanna make sure I have it all down. I'm abandoning the balls since they may cause spine issues.

Really now I just wanna find a breeder anywhere in Pennsylvania who will have softer-haired piggies in 3 months, I don't want a petstore baby. Ideally 2 brown black and white girls with silky hair (don't care about hair length)


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.guineapigcages.com/

That is a great website for information and it has a good forum.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree with Strawberry on most accounts. Guinea pigs DO need a bath every now and then, but they're small so you really could just use a sink. Mine loves to blow dried on the very low setting afterward. 

Yes, guineas pigs LOVE fruits and vegetables, just make sure you read up on what you can and can't give them. There are a few things you shouldn't feed them.

Pet stores have been getting better, but I've heard horror stories of people buying a female and she's pregnant. Females, I've heard I've never had a female guinea pig, tend to be a little more aggressive.

Yes... they do shed. Even my short hair sheds, I think the long haired wasn't AS bad, but it has been quite awhile since he passed away. It gets all over my shirt. T~T
Think of like... a dog.

As Strawberry as said, they can mush themselves; however, you'll be surprised what they will get into.

Also, they're not great jumpers, but my current has figured out how to jump onto boxes and climb stairs

They can also be really REALLY noisy, but overall (even though he's a little pain) guinea pigs are great pets. I hope this helps you out


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> How young can I buy them? (Or how young should I buy one)
> Obviously I'll do my own research but I like hearing from people here, plus you never know one of you might be a nearby guinea pig breeder.



Please consider adopting a guinea pig from the local animal shelter instead of buying from a breeder or pet store. Many shelters have small furries available  Try Petfinder.org for local shelters, or even a guinea pig rescue, near you. An older juvenile or adult guinea pig makes a great pet just as much as very young guinea pgs.

One thing to consider is vet care. Guinea pigs for the most part don't need routine care like dogs and cats but when they do get sick, you need to take it to a vet for treament. Look for a vet who specializes in small animals (usually avian / exotics). Be prepared to have money saved up to use for any vet treatment or emergency.


----------



## ProAquarist (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is a shot of one of our guinea pig setups. This is made just using the coroplast from a sign shop. It cost us about $25 and made a cage up to 7'x3'. They never got out of it. They should have an endless supply of hay (we bought ours at a feed store, whole bale for $40). They should have high quality pellets (no need for little extras mixed in, just high quality pellets like Mazuri, can't remember the other good brand names right now). They love: green and red leaf lettuce, bell peppers, oranges, carrots, and many other fruits and veggies. Get a good book from the library and/or find a good forum for a more extensive list

Clean out all the bedding weekly (aspen or one of the specialized recycled paper beddings are ideal.

I would keep them in the cage unless you take them out to hold/interact with them.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

MCW said:


> Try Petfinder.org


Correction - it's Petfinder.com, not org


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Guinea pigs are really nice pets. They will get to know you and attached if you spend time with them which I would advise you do. They are social. They can be very vocal especially when they are happy or when they hear you come home. Just like a dog they will know it's you 

I had a female guinea pig previously so I'm not sure about the differences between male and female. They will eat other veggies in addition to their pellets, much like a rabbit. Their bedding it's good to change about 2 times a week. They love hay and alfalfa which is dried and you can get at the pet store. 
From what I remember they do shed a little. I found I was allergic to the cedar shavings for the cage. I wouldn't suggest a leash. Remember they are prey animals and will get spooked easily if outside. When they run and hide it's tough to get them out of whatever space they've gone to for protection.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, sorry for a late reply as in as moving, geez guys thank you so much!

The only reason I think I won't adopt is because it'll be my first time with them, and I dot want to introduce two mature piggies to each other and not have them get along. 

For the cage I've built chicken coops before, I'd just make a mini version, maybe 5x5 with a 1 foot tall fence, and I wanna use the fleece bottom since I have a ton of it.


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

As an 11 year Guinea Pig Owner, Foster Carer and mod on Guineapigcages.com, I'll have a crack at this.

Are guinea pigs easy to train? No, but they sure are good at training you.
Can they be put on a leash? No, this is inadvisable for a couple of reasons, the main one being that they are prey animals, one noise (be it something as simple as a bird flying overhead, a dog barking etc) and they take off...the second they reach the end of the leash they get yanked back and end up with internal injuries and a broken spine. 
Can they jump or climb fences? Not really, they CAN jump but the generally have to be pretty motivated to do so.
What do they like to eat other than guinea pig marketed pellets? Hay. LOTS and LOTS of Hay. Pellets are actually the least important part of their diet and should only make up about 10% of their daily 'meal'. Hay should be around 70% and the rest should be made up with a cup per pig of vegetables.
Are those guinea pig balls torturous? Yes, unlike other rodents Guinea Pigs have spines that do not flex. For exercise set up a puppy play pen put down some hay, some tunnels and let them run around on a flat surface.
Do guinea pigs need a bath and if so how often? Depends on the pig, my shorthaired girls get one maybe once a year. My two long-haired boys get a bath and hair cut every 6-8 weeks.
I'm assuming just change all the food and water daily and he bedding 1/2 times a week? Depends on the cage, mine are in large C+C cages. I vacuum poops daily and once a week I roll the fleece and towels up, shake them out outside and toss them in the wash and replace with clean towels and fleece.
Are they terriotorial? Not really, you do get pigs that don't get along with other pigs but most of the issues come with them being kept in cages that are too small.
Should we get a girl or a boy? You should get at least two. They are social animals and need to be kept in pairs. Girls tend to get along better than boys, but again, it really does come down to the individual pig.
Do they shed? Yes. All year round too.
I've encountered sheltie guineas and American short hair guineas and do not find them "soft haired", are Himalayan piggies soft haired and easy to train and nonagressive? Himilayans are a TYPE. Not a breed. Breed means the Coat texture. Type means the Coat Colouring. For Example, I have a Himilayan Absyinnian. That means she's white, with black points and has rosettes.
What about texels? Texels (and Teddy's) are both prone to dry skin and require more bathing with products from Gorgeous Guineas. Neem Oil melts.
Teddys? Peruvians? Coronet? Any other type?

I'll lump this all into one answer, apart from Rex and Skinnies, Baldwins and Werewolves, Guinea Pigs SHOULD have soft fur, if they don't it's more than likely to be a result of poor diet and poor husbandry.
Are there guinea pig breeders? Yes, but always adopt from a shelter. There are literally thousands of homeless guinea pigs.
How small of a hole can they squeeze through? They aren't the most athletic of animals, unlike rats and mice where the rule of thumb is if the head fits, so will the rest of the body. It's kinda the opposite with guinea pigs (because of their shape...they resemble a pair...with stumpy legs)
What temperatures do they like? Mid 20s, too cold and the suffer, too hot (over about 28C) and they can get heat stroke and die.
Do they really eat grass and straw, or are they like chickens where they rip it out of the ground, chew it up, and spit it out. They eat Grass, not straw. Straw has no nutritional benefit and should not be used.
How young can I buy them? (Or how young should I buy one) Babies should be weaned at 21 days, but again, please adopt through a rescue.

Guinea Pigs should also be kept indoors, safe from drafts, predators and unpredictable weather.

This is my guinea pig room, I currently have 2 boys (cage on the right, with the blue fleece) and 5 girls in two cages (cages on the left with the pink fleece, one cage has a second story).


----------



## LadyPenrhyn (Feb 27, 2015)

And with regards to adopting, if you go through a reputable guinea pig shelter (yes, they exist!) you often find that they've already got them paired up in rescues.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Are guinea pigs easy to train? Depends on what you're training them to do. Mine come when their names are called, they go through tunnels for food, etc.
Can they be put on a leash? No. A leash/harness will cause spinal injuries.
Can they jump or climb fences? No.
What do they like to eat other than guinea pig marketed pellets? They need to have timothy hay available at ALL TIMES. Unlimited hay. They also need a cup of veggies daily. Romaine lettuce, green peppers, tiny pieces of carrot, cucumber are good veggies.
Are those guinea pig balls torturous? Yes. Never ever put a guinea pig in a ball ever. It will cause spinal injuries and potentially death.
Do guinea pigs need a bath and if so how often? Short hair ones not really. Only if they somehow end up really dirty.
Should we get a girl or a boy? You'll need to get at least two. They're social herd animals. Girls need less space (although the more the better of course) because they're not as hormonal and aggressive. 8.5 sq ft for girls, 10.5 sq ft for males.
Do they shed? Yup.
Are there guinea pig breeders? Yes, but I'd recommend a shelter.
What temperatures do they like? High 60s to low-mid 70s
Do they really eat grass and straw, or are they like chickens where they rip it out of the ground, chew it up, and spit it out. No straw, but they do eat grass and hay.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

yup there are many rescues with bonded pairs up for adoption.


----------

